# Flea and tick preventatives



## Farmer2012 (May 18, 2015)

I have 2 Labs, 1 Jack Russel, and 6 Beagles that I need to treat for fleas and ticks. What would be my best route?


----------



## watermedic (May 19, 2015)

Bayer tree and shrub for fleas.


----------



## formula1 (May 20, 2015)

*Re:*

Nexgard is what I use (I have a lab).  Of course they want you to use it once a month so they can make lots of $$$, but I just use it whenever needed(2 in the last 6 months).  If your dog has fleas or ticks, they will be jumping off when you give it to them and they don't come back for awhile.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 21, 2015)

I use comfortis. I buy the large dose pills and split them among the small dogs. All the dosages cost the same.


----------



## chocolate dog (May 21, 2015)

This question pops up about as many times as the dog food question does and generally winds up with the same type of opinionated results and a whizzing match.

Ive become a big fan of Soresto collars by Bayer.   I know some here arent though.   These collars just WORK for me.  Of course, having 9 dogs you are looking at +/- 400.00 every 8 months.   The good thing is that they do last and there is no pill to give every month or topical to put on the dogs back.

These things work wonderfully but again, with 9 dogs they aint gonna be cheap.    I would do the math though and see if you would be coming out better by going with the collar or giving your dogs pills or topicals.


----------



## Farmer2012 (May 22, 2015)

Yeah that's a bit expensive but I may do the labs with the collars at least. Is there any harm in having more than one dog in a pen when they're wearing the seresto collar?


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 22, 2015)

When my dogs are outside they normally stay on a raised deck off of the ground and that seems to be the key for me. I also put garlic powder in their food.


----------



## chocolate dog (May 22, 2015)

Farmer2012 said:


> Is there any harm in having more than one dog in a pen when they're wearing the seresto collar?



That is a great question of which I cannot answer.  I only have one dog.    Maybe someone will chime in with that has multiple dogs and can answer     I think I recall now that Joe Overby or someone else here posted that the collars will not work where you have multiple dogs in a kennel.   Or you could probably call your Vet and ask him/her what they think about it.


----------



## Farmer2012 (May 22, 2015)

Yeah all my dogs are off the ground. The beagles are in a building on raised floors and the labs spend most of the time in the pen but do roam occasionally. I appreciate all the tips.


----------



## Joe Overby (May 22, 2015)

It's not that they won't work...it's that they're not good for the dogs health when they eat them!! In a kennel situation, with multiple dogs interacting and playing, invariably one of the collars gets eaten...expensive and unhealthy. Frontline is your friend...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 22, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I use comfortis. I buy the large dose pills and split them among the small dogs. All the dosages cost the same.



???????  
Not at my vet....


----------



## Scrapy (May 22, 2015)

watermedic said:


> Bayer tree and shrub for fleas.


Bayer Tree and Shrub that is 1.47% Imidacloprid ( with no cyfluthrin) for fleas.


----------



## watermedic (May 27, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Bayer Tree and Shrub that is 1.47% Imidacloprid ( with no cyfluthrin) for fleas.



$20.00 gets enough to last for years on a pack of dogs.


----------



## Nannyman (Jun 4, 2015)

Why do they have fleas?  Are they allowed to lay in the dirt. If so fix that. Under house, shed, porch, are places they can get fleas to reproduce. The products noted before will work but the key is to make sure they have no place to reproduce.


----------



## p&y finally (Jun 4, 2015)

watermedic said:


> Bayer tree and shrub for fleas.



This


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 4, 2015)

watermedic said:


> $20.00 gets enough to last for years on a pack of dogs.


I don't even use it as a preventative. I use it when they have fleas.  I used it this month because I got a new dog that brought some in.  I have not used it in two years before that.  All my dogs are on the ground and it is not a problem. Even House dogs can get fleas.


----------



## Nannyman (Jun 5, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I don't even use it as a preventative. I use it when they have fleas.  I used it this month because I got a new dog that brought some in.  I have not used it in two years before that.  All my dogs are on the ground and it is not a problem. Even House dogs can get fleas.



Yes house dogs get fleas, but they are introduced by another animal from outside. Any area a dog lays can allow reproduction. Sunny carpeted areas where dogs and cats lay, in the house is very often the 1st place to spray.  Cool, dry, sand just happens to be one of the very best places for population explosion.
It could be from an Opossum living under a house, shed, or such. Population explosion soon to come. 
I put my hounds on concrete in 1991 and none have ever seen a flea. 
Now, my experience is pesticide applications since 1983 and beagle owner since 1979. 
Often I hear, "I can't get my dogs out of the dirt". This actually means "I wont". Not a judgement. Just a fact of life. If the flea has no place to reproduce then it cannot become a problem.


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 10, 2015)

Nannyman said:


> Yes house dogs get fleas, but they are introduced by another animal from outside. Any area a dog lays can allow reproduction. Sunny carpeted areas where dogs and cats lay, in the house is very often the 1st place to spray.  Cool, dry, sand just happens to be one of the very best places for population explosion.
> It could be from an Opossum living under a house, shed, or such. Population explosion soon to come.
> I put my hounds on concrete in 1991 and none have ever seen a flea.
> Now, my experience is pesticide applications since 1983 and beagle owner since 1979.
> Often I hear, "I can't get my dogs out of the dirt". This actually means "I wont". Not a judgement. Just a fact of life. If the flea has no place to reproduce then it cannot become a problem.



Agreed. My dogs stay clean and overall healthier  on it too.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jun 10, 2015)

used 'hop off' on my dog once.  put it over their food. it was garlic based so once it was in dogs system they smelled like garlic


----------

